# GSP pup for doves?



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I have a 1 year old GSP pup that will primarily be used in pheasants. I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to do some walking for doves. I was thinking of just walking some harvested wheat fields to get her some bird experience. She has been conditioned to gun and has had some experience with pigeons in a launcher. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If she can see what you're shooting at and see the birds fall so she connect the shot with the bird fall,
I don't think it will harm anything.

I would try and set up and pass shoot them myself so she's watching birds fall
at least as first.

I would not do this with buddies and watch how the dog reacts to the gun, a gun going off and a no birds falling is not a good idea.

some dogs don't like to pick up doves for some reason


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When I used my dog for doves she would go retrieve them and eat them on the spot. She never has done that with any other birds like pheasants, ducks, and geese.

I have seen dogs used for doves while pass shooting though.


----------

